# Neutron 3 kills my cpu usage??!!!



## Andrew Qualls

So recently bought Neutron 3 Standard, "cross-grading" from Elements. I make Orchestral music and have 49 instruments loaded, and when I deleted Neutron elements, and started to load Neutron 3 Standard, after the 7 or 8th instance (Note that all instances also have JUST the Equalizer loaded) my CPU usage jumps to %100 I have a Core i7-6700 CPU @3.40Ghz 64gb Ram so I definitely have the right computer for this. Also even when I load an empty project and load those same number of instances, it still skyrockets to %100. I am able to load all 49 instances of Neutron Elements and my Cpu stays under %50 but 8 instances of Neutron 3 with only the EQ loaded Maxes it?? What is happening here? I contacted them and they told me to try reinstalling it, following Sweetwater's PC optimization guide, updating drivers, nothing worked. They said that you can load more Instances of Neutron 3 than 2 because they significantly improved the performance, and as a result bought it off the strength of said statement.


----------



## LinusW

Which host?


----------



## Andrew Qualls

LinusW said:


> Which host?


Fl Studio and Windows 10


----------



## LinusW

Does it help using the VST3s?


----------



## Andrew Qualls

LinusW said:


> Does it help using the VST3s?


Nope, I thought it would because at first I was using VST and switched to Vst3 but didnt work


----------



## MartinH.

Andrew Qualls said:


> So recently bought Neutron 3 Standard, "cross-grading" from Elements. I make Orchestral music and have 49 instruments loaded, and when I deleted Neutron elements, and started to load Neutron 3 Standard, after the 7 or 8th instance (Note that all instances also have JUST the Equalizer loaded) my CPU usage jumps to %100 I have a Core i7-6700 CPU @3.40Ghz 64gb Ram so I definitely have the right computer for this. Also even when I load an empty project and load those same number of instances, it still skyrockets to %100. I am able to load all 49 instances of Neutron Elements and my Cpu stays under %50 but 8 instances of Neutron 3 with only the EQ loaded Maxes it?? What is happening here? I contacted them and they told me to try reinstalling it, following Sweetwater's PC optimization guide, updating drivers, nothing worked. They said that you can load more Instances of Neutron 3 than 2 because they significantly improved the performance, and as a result bought it off the strength of said statement.



Total shot in the dark: does the neutron 3 version maybe force all instances into the same cpu thread with the cross-plugin-communication that it does? Does the task manager show full load on all cores or only on one?


----------



## Andrew Qualls

MartinH. said:


> Total shot in the dark: does the neutron 3 version maybe force all instances into the same cpu thread with the cross-plugin-communication that it does? Does the task manager show full load on all cores or only on one?


All of them are being used it seems, they all have different graphical statuses.I also just found out that when I load up even up to 9 or ten instances of Ozone 8, My cpu is still fine it also says that it is a 32+64bit software but Neutron is just 64bit. So, I am convinced now more than ever that they messed something up with Neutron, cause if Ozone 8 behaves better than Neutron, yeah they did something wrong.


----------



## MartinH.

Andrew Qualls said:


> All of them are being used it seems, they all have different graphical statuses.I also just found out that when I load up even up to 9 or ten instances of Ozone 8, My cpu is still fine it also says that it is a 32+64bit software but Neutron is just 64bit. So, I am convinced now more than ever that they messed something up with Neutron, cause if Ozone 8 behaves better than Neutron, yeah they did something wrong.



Are there any fancy (and optional) visualizers running in the plugin that might eat up so much cpu time? I don't have any of the "full" version izotope products but maxing out all cores with less than 10 instances seems strange indeed. Have you tried comparing performance with other DAWs? E.g. you could download the reaper trial and test how it's performing there, to narrow it down.


----------

